# Just Under 5 Bubbles Per Second = Greenish Blue Drop Checker



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's some background:


29 Gallon Tall
2x24w of T5HO on 8 hours per day
Compressed C02 via Paintball tank with Aquatek Regulator/selenoid on same schedule as lights
C02 enters the tank via glass ceramic disk/counter diffusion
Air bubbler at night
Modified fert schedule of Macro/Micro on alternating days, 40% water change weekly
Slightly hard water 7.5 to 8 ph from tap

Here's the thing:
I have been running the compressed C02 for a week now. Previously I had a DIY setup at 1 bubble per second. When I switched to the C02 tank I started out slowly; moving from 1 bubble to 2, then 3, then 4.

A week later and my drop checker has altered slightly from blueish green to greenish blue. The fish and shrimp are doing fine, no gasping etc.

I am reluctant to increase the bubble rate in order to get a lime green drop checker, so what do I do? I would love to put an inline diffuser but I am terrified of hacking into the Fluval ribbed hoses. Should I increase my light/C02 time from eight hours per day? Should I get rid of the night-time air bubbling?


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

1 thing to remember about drop checker is that it only measures the co2 concentration close to the drop checker. So, depending on the flow in the tank, the co2 concentration may vary throughout the tank. 

Also, bubble rates may not accurately measure the co2 concentration in the tank. Not all co2 may have dissolved in the water. At the end of the day, the best indication would be your plants and fishes.


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, number name guy. The fish are fine, but the plants aren't pearling (not even a little). The appear healthy, outside of a little BBA. So maybe I'll tweak a little more with the photo period, or look into a reactor.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

assuming this should be in the planted forums, so moving it there.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

how are you diffusing your co2? 5bps is too much for a 29 gallon, I'm only doing 1bps on a 45 gallon tall and I get lime green. and don't forget you need a 4dkh solution for your drop checker to work properly.


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Chris, was deciding between equipment (ie C02) vs planted section.

coldmantis: Diffusion through glass counter/diffuser (see: http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=CO&PNAME=NAG&PSIZE=XH04) positioned underneath the intake of my Fluval filter. The drop checker is on the opposite side of tank.

Have to check the solution when I get home.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

PelicanFarts said:


> Thanks Chris, was deciding between equipment (ie C02) vs planted section.


No problem. Keep in mind it was posted in the "Marine Equipment" forum though 

If you would prefer I put it in the Freshwater Equipment forum, let me know and I will move it for you.


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry, Chris. Not very technical, as my coworkers would attest. It's fine where you put it, and thanks.


----------



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

Not very technical. Hahahahhaa 

Sorry guys. I work with the fart.

Did you have pearling before on the diy? I am running 2.2 bps on my 20 and hitting a lime green. My drop checker is right above the spraybar though. Makes me wonder what colour I would be else where.

You sure Tims filled you with co2 and not o2? Not sure if it is even possible.

You may also want to change your drop checker solution. Add RO water to the solution. Wondering with your hard water if it is causing the solution to not change much.

This is all my no technical guessing though. ;-)

Mike



PelicanFarts said:


> Sorry, Chris. Not very technical, as my coworkers would attest. It's fine where you put it, and thanks.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

o2 and co2 has different threads so it's not possible, I hope your using the api ph solution for the colour and not those china brand ph solutions that comes with the drop checker, since those are worthless and won't work properly with a 4dkh solution. and you can't just add r/o water to the drop checker it must be 4khd solution measured with a graduated cylinder and a digital scale that's at least 0.01g accurated. use a kh kit to check the solution and use 4 times amount of water to get the most accurate reading, so instead of using 5ml of your solution use 20ml and each drop of the kh agent is equal to .25 so 4 drops will be 1 degree.


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

Coldmantis you just made my head explode. Will reread your post tomorrow after some sleep, and thank you for the advice.


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just a little update. Swapped out the glass diffuser for the Up 401 reactor and dropped the bubble rate down to 1 per second. After the first full day (8 hours) the drop checker is solid green.

Will adjust the rate a bit when I have time.


----------

